# Dropsy???



## mrolbiecki (Jul 26, 2008)

I have lost 2 female mollies to what I'm guessing is Dropsy. They get huge almost overnight, like they are about to drop fries. The next day, no fry and they are back to normal size. The following day or 2 they are dead. I have a third female that is getting big now. Do you guys think it's dropsy?

I do a 20-20% water change every 5 days or so. I have 2 mollies, 4 platties and a few platty fries. 29 gallon tank kept at 77 degrees. I also just lost two plecos in a row.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

What kind of plecos? I wouldn't recommend replacing them unless they stay small. 

When you look at your fish from above does its scales look raised? It makes them look like pinecones.


----------



## mrolbiecki (Jul 26, 2008)

Our LPS has a replace policy with plecos.

No, I have not seen any pine cone scales at all.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

What type of pleco was it!?!?! A lot of plecos will get to large for your tank.

Can you get a picture of the fish thats swelling?


----------



## mrolbiecki (Jul 26, 2008)

That's what the replcement policy is for. They get too big, you trade them in for a smaller one....

I do have a picture but I'm having a hard time attaching files on this site. Can I email it to you??


----------



## mrolbiecki (Jul 26, 2008)

I think I did it! This is the first one that dies. I posted asbout her asking if white discharge prior to birthing was normal. I figured she was about to drop them. The next morning she was back to normal size and no fries. 2 days later she was dead.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

:shock: What!?!?!? Thats crazy??? Where do the bigger plecs go then?? :? I thought you ment they give you a new one if you bring your dead one in.


----------



## mrolbiecki (Jul 26, 2008)

They keep the big ones and sell them to people who want big ones I would imagine. Why is that crazy?


----------



## mrolbiecki (Jul 26, 2008)

Anyone?
I don't have good luck with questions on this board


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

If there are no raised scales, and both the mollies and plecos are dying I do not think that it is dropsy. Did the plecos get bloated as well? I am *guessing* that it is either some sort of internal parasite, or bacteria. I have never heard of this before though, so I can't really offer any advice. Sorry. 

Ok, I just looked in my magazine, and there are several medications that claim to treat multiple problems. Paraguard claims to treat bacterial and fungal infections as well as exernal and internal parasites. There is also Metro+ and Metronidazole which claim to treat bacterial infections as well as internal and external parasites. Maybe if you used a broad spectrum antibiotic such as one of these you could wipe out whatever this is. 

Again, I am not an expert and have no experience with this. This is just my common sense advice, so if anyone more experienced with this sees anything that is wrong, feel free to correct me.

Oh, in case you want to know where you could get these meds for sure, the magazine that I was using was from drsfostersmith.com. Hope this helps.


----------



## mrolbiecki (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks Kim! I'm going to try Maracyn-Two. I have it on hand so I'll give it a go.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

OH!!!! Sorry!!! I forgot to reply to this. Yeah Kim is right, have you seen him poop lately?


----------



## mrolbiecki (Jul 26, 2008)

Yes, she did poop tonight and it was normal brown color.


----------

